# OSCAM



## balanga (Mar 6, 2018)

Is there a FreeBSD version of OSCAM available?


----------



## tingo (Mar 6, 2018)

Recent versions compiles from source with the right invocation. Last time I did it, I got the latest revision from the subversion repository and used

```
gmake USE_LIBUSB=1 USE_PCSC=1 EXTRA_CFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/PCSC" EXTRA_LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/lib -I/usr/local/include" LIBUSB_LIB=-lusb
```
to compile it. More details on my OSCam page.


----------



## balanga (Mar 6, 2018)

This is excellent news.

I had forgotten about your Digital TV page which I must bookmark. I notice you have a section on a PCTV USB stick, which is something I'm trying to get working, except mine is a DVB-S2 stick which has been reported to be working on FreeBSD  - at least the 460e has. The 461e is supposed to be an update.

I'm actually trying to get OSCAM working with TVheadend on LibreELEC but can't figure out how to add a Conditional Access Client for use with a C-Line... Once I manage to get it working I want to move to FreeBSD.


----------

